# If you double bag it is it better?



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

So currently I am running my 2hp HF dust collector out the door. I was thinking of putting something on the outlet for when I can't do that like running late at night because of noise. (keep in mind hardly anything is coming out due to Thien baffle and what I have it connected to).

My thought is this, I have 2 bags from the stock bags that came with dust collectors. I believe they are both 5 micron. If you double bag it and then maybe sew the opening so it matches the circumference of the 5" outlet, would that work. Meaning would my effective filtering be better than 5 micron by double bagging?


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

no. 
its like having two screen doors on top of each other and asking if less air will pass through.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Cloth bags actually reach their maximum filtering ability after they have clogged with dust. The second bag might catch a little bit of dust that makes it through the first but probably not enough to make a noticeable difference. It might even reduce airflow.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can buy or make a muffler for a dust collector.

I don't think double bagging would help much
with either collection or noise.


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Okay scratch that idea - thanks!


----------

